# Budgie squeaking



## AmileeDoughty (Nov 5, 2013)

Hello everyone, just looking for some advice, my budgie marleigh has been making squeaking noises, she's never made this noise before and has only started doing it in the last couple of days, I'm worried it might be something wrong with her breathing? Is this normal or should I take her to see a vet? Thank you in advance


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

From looking at the video it does seem that your Marleigh's squeaking sound is directly related to her breathing pattern and is not something she is doing voluntarily. 
Do you also currently notice an heavier and more pronounced tail bob?

I agree that it would be best to have her properly examined by an avian vet specialist as soon as possible.
Best of luck with everything, I'm wishing Marleigh a steady and full recovery.


----------



## AmileeDoughty (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you for your reply, yes she certainly seems to be breathing heavier than usual, sometimes she doesnt 'squeak' for hours but then she starts again, I have a vets appointment on Monday so hopefully she can get the help she needs, thank you very much I too hope she makes a full recovery.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

In the meantime, you can keep the cage warm by covering it on 3 sides with a light blanket. To help in giving some relief to Marleigh's breathing and opening the airways, you can create a little steam room for her, by running the shower hot, placing the cage on the bathroom and closing the door.
Keep on monitoring her closely over the weekend and if she appears to be struggling more then you may need to take her to the avian vet sooner than Monday.

I'm wishing Marleigh all the best.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*To help with respiratory issues, you can put your budgie's cage in the bathroom when you run hot water through the shower so the cage is in the hot steamy air -- that will help open the airways.

Another option is to tent the cage with a sheet and place a pot or kettle of boiling water under the sheet where your budgie is unable to touch it and allow the steam to accumulate that way. If you have pure eucalyptus oil, you can put one tiny drop into the water as that will also help to clear the airways so the budgie is better able to breathe.

Using a warm mist humidifier in the room with your budgies is a great way to help ease breathing problems.

When you see the Avian Vet, ask that s/he check for air sac mites as well.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Please be sure to update us on Marleigh's condition after you've had her in to see the vet.
I will be praying for her to have a full and speedy recovery. :hug:

Best wishes!*


----------



## nickko (Feb 13, 2017)

Boil water with eycalyptus leaves in the room your bird is .... provide warmth too .. if he was not exposed to allergistics ( dust , smells , cooking food , coal etc ) , in cold environment ( lungs problem pneumonia etc ) usually less than 15 or someone in home was sick or with cold ( sinusitis ) and lastly some serious ones ( trichomonas white spots in mouth , or rare psitacosis ) .. dont think its something to worry about thoug but u have to be sure in any case .. update his condition next days plz ))) Best wishes he recover fast ))))

HelloWorld


----------

